#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-28
<damascene> Selam, I understand a little Turkish and I would like to know if there is some Linux /open source software activities in Istanbul than I can learn about.
<damascene> I really want to meet people who shares the same values and love for FLOSS
<thiras> damascene, https://istanbulhs.org/wiki/
<f0und> Title: Istanbul Hackerspace (at istanbulhs.org)
<damascene> Thank you, I'll check that
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-29
<ilker> merhaba
<ilker> uyanık kimse varmı?
<LadyDarbaNville> merhaba.
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-01
<ersoy> iyi yıllar
<fatih> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-03
<fff> merhabalar
<fff> orda kimse varmı
<betseg> kimse var mıııı :p
<betseg> vikipedi kanalından çok kişi varmış burada :D
<heartsmagic> merhabalar
